# Solved: Missing Wireless internet connection icon



## squeeze23 (May 28, 2008)

Please help. I have an IT degree but I'm stumped!....
In my network connections my Wireless connection is missing.
I had had it working since i bought the laptop and it would always let me know what networks were present but now the icon is gone completely and i cant get it back.
Can anyone help?


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you checked Device Manager to see if there is a problem with the hardware?


----------



## squeeze23 (May 28, 2008)

Where would i find that? 
They seem to be working fine as the bluetooth connects to other devices!


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

If you right click on my computer...then click on properties. Go to Hardware tab and then device manager. (it's more commonly accessed by going to system in control panel)


----------



## squeeze23 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for you help....
I went to that and it says "Bluetooth - HP intergrated module with bluetooth wireless..." working correctly.
Is this what i was looking for?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's also see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

If Wireless was present from beginning - look at network adaptors under device manager. Wireless adaptor should be listed. Right click on it and ensure that it is not disabled. Go with JohnWill - he'll get you there much quicker - Good luck


----------



## squeeze23 (May 28, 2008)

Under network adapters:
1394 Net Adapter
Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

In properties all are enabled. none have a red cross or yellow warnings.

I followed the second instructions:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Eloise Mather>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eloise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-9E-A7-54
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-D2-E7-40
PPP adapter 3 USB Modem:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.176.44.90
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.176.44.90
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.30.140.69
172.31.76.69
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0A-B0-2C-5A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.176.44.90%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Eloise Mather>

Cheers for the help. I'm stuck without wireless internet!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can check in the BIOS ("Setup") to make sure that the wireless adapter is still enabled.

Disconnect AC power and remove battery and remove the bottom cover over the wireless. If it is a Mini-PCI check to make sure it has not become loose.


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

HCD said:


> If you right click on my computer...then click on properties. Go to Hardware tab and then device manager. (it's more commonly accessed by going to system in control panel)


Or press and hold the "windows key" and press Pause Break key. This will bring up the System properties window and you can get device manager from there.


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Does this laptop have a button or switch on the outside that turns on/off the wireless adapter. Typically this usually only turns of the radio of the wireless adapter not power. Maybe yours is different and it turns off power, because there is not a wireless adapter listed in your ipconfig /all .


----------



## squeeze23 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for all your help guys!!
Something that I have clicked on following your instructions has brought wireless back to life!!
You've been a great help... will recommend this site!


----------



## awaite (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you so much JohnWill that suggestion worked first try and was very simple to understand!!! I even called tech support and they didn't even know what I was talking about. I will come back to this site FOR SURE and will recommend it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we were able to help some folks here.


----------

